# Swift problems



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with the two stage steps seizing up. I have a 2008 530LP and the step, which is mounted behind the rear wheel seizes solid after about a week. It has been back to the dealer, Spinney Motor Homes, twice to sort the problem out, they have asked Swift to replace the step but Swift refused. I have today telephoned Swift and they say it is a lack of maintenance. Now I fail to see that a step that is in a very exposed position should need some maintenance every week, Swift do not specify what is needed, just a vague clean it and oil pivot points. Surely an exposed step that needs this much attention is either faulty or not fit for purpose, the bearings should be sealed. I have had a stream of problems with the Swift side and they seem very reluctant to do anything about it. My last conversation I was told dealer not doing job properly, well if so would suggest Swift need to sort the dealer out and not expect their suffering customers to do it. I suspect the step is a cheap product that is simply not up to the job.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read about a similar problem somewhere, and the cure was to strip, clean and grease all moving parts, re-fit, then put a good sized mud flap front and rear of the step and if one could be fitted, one inboard as well in order to keep as much road grime away from it as possible.

It sounds like a couple of hours work and the steps should last a bit longer, periodic maintenance is of course going to be needed, but a good pressure wash followed by some wire brushing and then some really good quality spray grease.

Kev.


----------



## RWB (Nov 13, 2007)

I had a similar experience on my Sundance 580 PR and a nice man at RVTEX slackened the pivot bolts a little (I think they are the nylon self locking variety) and all has been well since. 
Can't praise RVTEX too much - they did a really neat fit on my Strikeback alarm.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

WElcome Rupert 1 to MHF.

No doubt Steve's SandJ) rolling eyes is an expression of frustration that he thinks you've just come on to slag off Swift and then do a runner :wink: :lol: 

In any case you're taking big risks in criticising Swift on here.....Steve'll get his gang on to you :lol: 

On a more serious note- if you subscribe to the site you'll be able to PM Swift and perhaps start a reasonable dialogue direct with them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll second that, They're really good at sorting out after sales problems, and brave enough to show their faces on here too.

And a big welcome to you, we hope you enjoy many years of happy travels.



Kev.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Telbell said:


> WElcome Rupert 1 to MHF.
> 
> No doubt Steve's SandJ) rolling eyes is an expression of frustration that he thinks you've just come on to slag off Swift and then do a runner :wink: :lol:
> 
> ...


OK thanks for welcome and thanks to people who have replied. I am going to join site and am not just 'slagging off Swift'. The post I made is just telling what has happened and no need to pm them I have been on the telephone now a few times and got nowhere, they just blame the dealer. You end up as the person in between, Swift blames dealer, dealer blames Swift, why can they not communicate with each other. As I said maintenance is ok but a step should still work longer than a fews days before it needs cleaning. Oil in an exposed position will just attract dirt and make things worse, if the step needs protection why did Swift not do that, no this is a poor or faulty product and should be replaced.


----------



## 125387 (Jul 5, 2009)

The step on my Ace (Swift) Milano has the same problem. The step is mounted where it gets the full spray from the rear wheel. I agree that this is poor design as it would not take much to add protection in the body. I am looking for mud flaps that will fit the Ducatto chassis, but I feel that I should not be having to do this on a £30k vehicle.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Had the same problem with the step on my Hymer. Grit and dirt gets into the shaped arm which activates the step. Once it is cleaned the problem disappears.

I have used 2 lengths of the plastic strip which is used in damp proof courses, about 4 and a half inches wide. Removed the bolts which attach the moving arms to the fixed part attached to the chassis, attached the strip by drilling holes in the strip, and reattaching using the bolts. This has provided a shield to stop the dirt thrown up by the rear wheel getting into the moving parts of the step. Simple to do and quite effective.


----------

